# The Breaking of Dhorne (updated 6/18)



## monboesen (Jun 2, 2003)

Without further ado i will go directly to the story. Bear with me if there are many spelling or grammatical errors as english is not my first language.




Manolis looked at the scene in surprise. Half hidden from the robbers behind the wagon he could hear Jonas freely offering to help search his wagon for any goods they might want to take. It was about the last thing he would have expected from his large and imposing travel companion even though the other merchants in the caravan had done so. 

Yet contrary to the violent nature the young man suspected of him, Jonas presented his wares to the ragged bandits as were it the great market in Falston. He did not even complain as they told him that they were going to take it all and drove the goods away in his own wagon.

He dismissed the notion that it could be some sort of regional custom in the Warring Kingdoms that he was unaware of, then sudden inspiration struck. Manolis muttered a simple spell and focused his concentration on Jonas and there it was. The telltale aura of mind magic flickered into his sights, the merchant was charmed and as docile as a old cow. 

Gazing at the other forty or so men and women in the caravan he quickly spotted several other such auras on the fiercest of them. Though Manolis knew that magic was not outlawed in these lands it was strange and exhilarating to see it used, almost flaunted, for such a simple task. But whom among the robbers was the magician and how had he cast the spell without notice. He had not been able to see all of the initial negotiating from his hiding place, but surely he would have recognized the words and gestures of a charm.

Unsure of what to do Manolis opted to do nothing. It was not like it was his stuff anyway and what could he really do to deter more than twenty armed men including a skilled magician. So he hung back and waited for the simple charms to expire. 

Two hours later the merchants were still placing blame, this was done loudly and with plenty of gesturing. Seven of the original nineteen wagons were gone, taken by the robbers. So was all edible and drinkable wares together with anything easily turned to profit. Jonas stood a distance away from the screaming merchants, his forehead creased in thought. In his mind he went over the robbery again and again. No stranger to highway robbery, neither as robber or victim to be honest, he knew something was wrong. There should have been at least threats of fighting and merchants like Bronon and Enich did not just give goods away. At the very least they did not smile and praise the quality of the very same goods while doing so.

“You were influenced by magic, I think it is spent by now” Jonas turned to regard the soft spoken youth sourly. Not only were he soft spoken he was also soft looking with a small potbelly and hands that had never seen a days work, honest or otherwise. “So you know magic Manolis, I took you for a forger” he replied and gained some satisfaction in the way the other mans eyes darted around to see if anyone was near enough to hear the words. “Take it easy, out here nobody cares”. Jonas smiled nastily down at the smaller man and hefted his flanged mace “Though it does mean that you have just volunteered to help get my things back”. Manolis looked alarmed up at the merchant “Ehhh”. 

Jonas registered that the other merchants had become uncharacteristically silent and turned, hoping they had reached some sort of agreement so that they could get to the business of killing robbers. His hopes were immediately shot down. It was not agreement that silenced the men, it was two omnious horsemen coming from further down the road. One a plate and mail clad knight carrying the Sons heart and shield emblem and mounted on a heavily barded horse, the other smaller one clad in dark leathers with a crossbow within easy reach. Red dust from the Broken lands still clung to them and the sweaty horses. Behind him Manolis gave a small simpering sound.


----------



## monboesen (Jun 3, 2003)

A little further down the road, in a clearing among the tall trees the caravan had halted. Gabriel studied the merchants and guards that had gathered in a small group. It was his impression that they had been arguing but had stopped when they heard the horses. Now they just stood there, watching him and his companion suspiciously. Behind them the wagons were spread out but there was no sign of oxes or horses. Among the wagons various goods, boxes and barrels were scattered on the ground. No wonder they looked vary, they had been robbed.

He smiled and shook his head slightly in the shadows of his hooded cloak. This was ironic, had he been in Dorne it would have been his duty to help them. If possible track down the criminals and deliver them to justice. But Dorne were three days behind him and in these lands he was under no such obligation. After crossing the border into the Broken lands his only duty was to protect his companion from danger. 

Even that was ironic, the lady he accompagned was no stranger to battle, she had likely seen as much as himself. A witchhunters life had to be fraught with danger. But contrary to Dorne where her safety would be assured by her very nature, the same nature could mean trouble here. That was why he accompigned her, Knights of the Son commanded respect even outside of Dorne. 

Not that these men, Dornesian merchants and sellswords, presented any real threat. They would likely show her the respect usually reserved for noblemen. But if whom, or what, she hunted hid among them there could be great danger indeed. With that thought in mind he urged his horse a few steps in front of hers as they closed the distance and spoke.

“Hello good merchants, what has passed here”

Ran gazed intently at the men, looking for her quarry. She had been on the hunt for nearly a month, her first hunt without the comfort of Jannt by her side, teaching and protecting her. She had been proud when given the assignment, now she was mostly travel weary. Her compagnion, the young Knight that Jannt had arranged to travel with her, adressed the men, questioning them about what had happened. Whether it was by habit or to give her time to study the men she did not know, nor did she care. 

There was the rotten stench of taint in the air. Magic had been wrought at this place, though some hours ago. She slowly rode around the men. Several of them shifted uneasily under her silent inspection, but none of them carried the stench of taint. But there, hidden behind a large rough man. A young man, and he fitted the describtion, the students and teachers in Falston had given. Large,fatty and redhaired. 

“What’s your name”.

The young man stared up at her, stark naked terror on his face 

“Ehh. I, ehh”. 

Before he got anyfurther a large hand landed on his shoulder.

“This is my second cousin Colill, why do you ask witch…..hunter”. The roughlooking man drew out that pause long enough for it to be an insult. Ran ignored it 

“Im looking for a man, and your cousin fits the describtion”. 

“What’s this man done to get hunters after him” 

“He is suspected of being member of a cult, practicing black magic. One of his fellow cultmembers killed twentythree students at Falston university”. 

She looked for a reaction in either of the men, and was rewarded with a flinch from the young redheaded one. 

“Well that couldn’t have been my cousin, he’s never been to Falston in his life. Why this is his first time more than a few miles from Abbesborough. Right Colill”. 

The young man nodded vigourously. 

“But if youre looking for black magicians there was one among the men who robbed us” The big man continued. 

“I’ll even help you kill him. There were a lot of them, more than you and that fellow can handle I reckon”.

Ran was confused, clearly these men were lying at least about Colill, if that was his name, but none of them smelled tainted and the other merchants confirmed the large mans story. They had been fooled by magic,  an evil charm robbing them of willpower, and robbed. 

“I’ll take you offer for now stranger, show me which way they went” She finally said, thinking she could use a bit more time to sort things out. At least they could not get away while being right under her nose.


----------



## monboesen (Jun 5, 2003)

Jonas an Ran watched the two men lying on the hill. From their vantage point the men had a free view of the village. Their horses were tethered further down the hill, hidden from the glances of the sentries walking the villages palisade wall.

“Looks like soldiers to me” Jonas rumbled.

“Do you know whose”

“Likely Duke Bookleys. He’s the current ruler here and got plenty of reason to worry if what those women told is right”

“I guess so, lets head back”

They crept away from their hiding place in the undergrowth. The merchant surprisingly silent for his bulk and the witchhunter a mere shadow besides him.

Half a mile away at the small camp Manolis thoughts streamed by as clouds in a angry storm. What should he do. The witchhunters had found him, she was going to kill him for sure. Or at least bring him back to justice in Falston. How could he get away. Had Jonas fooled her with his lies. The uneasy thoughts kept him on his feet, wandering restless around in the camp.

He could make a run for it. Glancing at the armored knight he dismissed the thought. Gabriel was kind enough, in other circumstances Manolis would probably have liked the one eyed knight. But even though he had a pleasant nature and had carefully kept conversation to neutral subjects he would not let Manolis go. He had sworn so to the witchhunter and knights never broke their word. For now he would just have to play along, trusting Jonas to keep him out of danger, afterall he had been paid handsomely to do just that. At least the witchhunter had no legal authority in these lands and seemed unwilling to act before she was sure of who he was.

Gabriel let his eye follow  the roaming man, he was guilty of something allright. It was written all over his face. Gabriel didn’t take him for a killer though and he was usually a good judge of character. Could be he was guilty, but of another crime than Ran suspected. 

“Take it easy Colill, I don’t think she will hurt you unless you do something stupid. Come sit down with me and have a bite to eat” 

Manolis just shook his head.

“I’m not hungry”

“Do you think that it’s true what the women in Takon told us. That this Javid just sauntered in and sweet talked all the men to follow him”

Absentmindedly Manolis answered.

“He probably used the same kind of spell as on the merchants, a mind dulling one. They saw him as a friend or leader… err…. I mean…. err” With his head as read as his hair he shut his mouth and shot the knight a horrified look.

“That seems likely, but why” half smiled Gabriel.

Manolis kept his silence and sat down with his back to the knight.


----------



## monboesen (Jun 14, 2003)

Jonas and Ran watched the two men lying on the hill. From their vantage point the men had a free view of the village nestling between two hills. Their horses were tethered further down the hill, hidden from the glances of the sentries walking the inside of the village palisade wall.

“Looks like soldiers to me, those two” Jonas rumbled.

“Do you know whose”

“Likely Duke Bookleys. He’s the current ruler here and got plenty of reason to worry if what those women told is right”

“I guess so, lets head back”

They crept away from their hiding place in the undergrowth. The merchant surprisingly silent for his bulk and the witch hunter a mere shadow besides him.

Half a mile away at the small camp Manolis thoughts streamed by as clouds caught in a angry storm. What should he do. The witch hunters had found him, she was going to kill him for sure. Or at least bring him back to justice in Falston. How could he get away. Had Jonas fooled her with his lies. The uneasy thoughts kept him on his feet, wandering restless around in the camp.

He could make a run for it. Glancing at the armored knight he dismissed the thought. Gabriel was kind enough, in other circumstances Manolis would probably have liked the one eyed knight. He was easygoing and had carefully kept their brief conversation to neutral subjects. But he would not let Manolis go. He had sworn so to the witch hunter and knights of the Sons grace never broke their word. For now he would just have to play along, trusting Jonas to keep him out of danger, after all the merchant had been paid handsomely to do just that. The only comforting thought was that the witch hunter had no legal authority in these lands and seemed unwilling to act before she was sure of who he was.

Gabriel let his eye follow  the roaming man, he was guilty of something all right. It was written all over his face. Gabriel didn't’t take him for a killer though and he was usually a good judge of character. Could be he was guilty, but of another crime than Ran suspected. 

“Take it easy Colill, I don’t think she will hurt you unless you do something stupid. Come sit down with me and have a bite to eat” 

Manolis just shook his head.

“I’m not hungry”

“Do you think that it’s true what the women in Takon told us. That this Javid just sauntered in and sweet talked all the men to follow him”

Absentmindedly Manolis answered.

“He probably used the same kind of spell as on the merchants, a mind dulling one. They saw him as a friend or leader… err…. I mean…. err” With his head as read as his hair he shut his mouth and shot the knight a horrified look.

“That seems likely, but why” half smiled Gabriel.

Manolis kept his silence and sat down sullenly with his back to the young knight.

He kept his silence as the other three discussed what to do. The two scouts were a sure sign that lord Bookley was aware of the robbers and the potentially dangerous situation. Gabriel was in favor of speaking with the lord, apparently sure that the noble would help the merchants. Jonas who knew the lands and the lords better had little faith in that plan. He was of the opinion that the lord was likely to confiscate any valuables the robbers may have for his trouble if he would help at all. Ran cared little for the lord of the merchants vares, her plans all gravitated towards gaining entry to the village and somehow kill the sorcerous leader. She had been able to sniff out vague traces of taint from their hiding place in the bushes.

In the end Ran and Jonas somewhat surprised found themselves agreeing that they needed someone to spy inside the fortified village. They convinced Gabriel of the soundness of their plan and then had to decide who the spies should be. In the end their was only one option. It could not be Jonas as the robbers would surely recognize him, nor could it be Gabriel as the knight would not lie even to save his own life. That left only Ran and Manolis/Colill. 

Manolis who had been daydreaming about the good times with Louisa and professor McDougall before the incident found the others three watching him critically.

Jonas voiced his opinion. “What should we pass him as. He’s to soft to be a farmer or soldier” 

“A scribe maybe or a minstrel. Can you sing ?” Asked Ran.

Manolis shook his head “But I can write and do sums very well”

“I hardly think they will be looking for scribes or taxmen. Maybe you could pass as a magician” Jonas threw him a wicked smile.

“Colill do you go to church often”  said Gabriel “You could pass for a priest. They’re welcome most places”

********

Ran looked at the sleeping men, she was in doubt. The masters had never told her of such situations. Surely Colill and Jonas lied about their relationship, but was the young man the one she hunted. He did not display any evidence of taint. No smell, mutations or other such signs.

Anyway she was not one to take chances. There could be fighting tomorrow and she had to assure herself. From her pack she took out a wooden box. In the flickering light from the fire she chose a flask from the box and poured a small amount of thick liquid onto a small piece of cloth. She then went to Colills sleeping form and smeared it on his arm. The concoction was harmless and would but numb the flesh a bit. 

While waiting for it to work she took out a silver needle and another flask. She opened it with utmost care and dipped the needle into the dark liquid. Without hesitation she again moved to Colill and pierced his arm with the needle. If he was tainted the poison would kill him, if not it should have little effect. For good measure she repeated the process on the sleeping merchant. Then she waited in the dark.

********

Manolis scratched his arm as they drew near the gates. Some bug had bitten him during the night and the swollen patch of skin itched terribly.

Two sturdy farmers in ill fitting leathers brandishing swords in a way they thought menacing but Ran inept stood guard at the wooden gate.

“Stop and tell us what you’re doing here” The men eyed Ran with a mix of interest and nervousness. She looked both pretty and dangerous in her dark tight leather with the narrow sword at her side and crossbow slung over the back. 

“Why I’ve heard some ones hiring and I have the skills required”

“And what about your companion”

“Well that’s my priest.”

“Your priest ?” The guard obviously had trouble understanding what need a mercenary could have of a priest.

“You never know when you need someone to do a blessing. Or read someone their last rites” She stared at him.

The flustered guard took the sure way out. 

“Wait here while I fetch sergeant Viltom”

Manolis tried to look calm as Ran intimidated the guards. Soon after she dealt with the sly looking sergeant and after haggling a bit about the pay and assuring that her priest needed no separate coin they were let into the walled village. On a pure impish impulse he spoke a blessing over the two guards as he passed them. Gabriel had taught him several different ones and Manolis ever the student remembered them all perfectly.


----------



## monboesen (Jun 15, 2003)

As the patrol rode up upon them Jonas cursed the knight inwardly. He had flat out refused to seek cover in the bushes by the road when they heard the horses. Not that it would have done them much good anyway, with all that glinting metal he was as inconspicuous as a veiled seltouk in Woodsown.

“Let me do the talking “ 

the last thing he wanted now was the knight explaining exactly what they were doing here.

The soldiers slowed to a canter as they drew closer. Hands hovering to close to weapons for comfort.

“Good day and well met. What a joy to see the lords own when you need them” Jonas greeted them.

“State your names and your business in these lands”

“I am Jonas a merchant hailing from Abbesborough and this is my guard Gabriel. I have been robbed and we are following the robbers to get my goods and wagon back. It must be Birans blessing that I have met you. Surely lord Bookley wants to see these bandits punished for their deed.”

“A merchant you say. Lets see your papers then.”

Jonas reached inside his coat and held out the toll paper. 

“I’ve paid good money at the border. And gladly knowing that the lord insures safe travel for all payers” 

Off course he had done no such thing. Old Clem was handy with pen and paper and his services were available for a mere fraction of lord Bookleys toll. Jonas regarded toll and taxes as plain robbery and hand paid neither for several years.

The soldier inspected the papers though Jonas found it unlikely that the sweaty man could read.

“They seem to be in order. You and your guard look like men not afraid of a good fight. I have an offer for you. The bandits you mentioned are going to get a lesson soon and lord Bookly could use a few more men to teach them.”

The five soldiers spread out and surrounded the two men.

“I’m sure you would both like to enter the lords service and fight in his name to do vengeance”

“A very tempting offer. Unfortunately I will have to decline. I’m a peaceful man with no stomach for violence” 

Jonas belittled his words by placing hand on the heavy mace hanging from his belt and moving to stand back to back with Gabriel. The knight smiled agreeably at the soldiers and seemed completely relaxed.

The soldier in charge looked uncertain at the two large and well armed men.

“Very well. But I will not tolerate your presence here. You will leave by the north road”

Jonas and Gabriel eyed each other. It would make their plan more difficult but so would a fight with the soldiers. They turned and walked down the road.


******

The village consisted of 12 small thatched houses and a newly built palisade of pointed timber. Inside close to 200 men lived. Manolis looked around. Most of the were just farmers or craftsmen, poorly equipped, but with high spirits. Among them were small groups of more hardened men with real armor, weapons looking worn with use. One such knot of men had stayed close watching them ever since they gained entry.
He had not yet seen the leader Javid who according to the men had confiscated the best house for himself and rarely left it. They had been told that he would see them later and that they would have to swear fealty to him. Ran had protested a bit, mostly to avoid suspicion, and then given in.

The stolen wagons had been left close to Javids house. Most of the goods were gone, likely spread out among the robbers.

Cheering and clapping filled the air. Turning his head Manolis saw a man coming round the house. He stopped frequently to exchange a few words or shake hands with a man but his general direction was the fire that Ran and he shared with the mercenaries. As he closed they could see that he wore well maid clothes fitting for a noble and was graced with a handsome and manly face and build. Soon he stood in front of them greeting and shaking hands. His voice was a rich baritone, smooth and  sure.

“So you are the latest recruits for my army. A warrior deadly I’m sure and beautiful too.” 

Javid bowed elegantly and kissed her hand. For some reason Ran seemed to have trouble breathing.

“And a priest. You are most certainly welcome. The men are sadly lacking spiritual guidance”

He shook Manolis hand vigorously. 

“As a formality you have to swear fealty to me before you can enter my service. It’s nothing really. All the men here have done so.”

As he leaned forward Ran suppressed a gagging sound.

“These men are simple” 

he whispered. 

“They need ceremony and ritual to gain purpose and surety. Worldly people like you understand this I’m sure. Just repeat after me.”

Javid straightened and spoke loudly.

“I do solemnly swear to follow and obey. To never let harm see you or betray you in word or action. I will keep my oath until Torymus judges my soul”

As Manolis repeated the words he could feel compulsion trying to sink roots into his mind. With an effort he fought it off. Formality indeed. That was one powerful glamour. He looked worriedly at Ran trying to discern if the spell had taken hold of her. She was pale and sweaty but her eyes were sharp without the dulled appearance that so often followed charms and compulsions.

With his business done Javid took off with an artful goodbye. As he disappeared in the men around them Ran took several deep breaths and steadied herself. The stench around the sorcerer was almost unbearable. She had near vomited and then he had tried to enspell her. She had been tempted to strike him down immediately but caution had stayed her hand. The men would have torn her apart. She would have to bide her time.


******

Gabriel sweated in his armor. The run in with the soldiers had forced them to a long trek through the woods. But at least they had reached the hill west of village in time. Hopefully Ran and Colill had less problems with their part of the plan if so he should be able to see the signal from here soon after the sun had set. It riled him a bit this sneaking around and possibly doing murder in the night. But it was not his decision. The command had been to protect Ran at all costs, and as long as he did not have to break his wovs he would do so.He suspected the hairy merchant had no such compunctions about hiding and murdering in the night though he was likely here simply out of greed. He wanted his goods back and if he could revenge himself on the robbers he would do so. 

From their vantage point he could see over the crude wooden wall protecting the village. The number of men inside surprised and worried him. It was one thing to fight a few robbers of questionable loyalty. But down there was a small army. If anything went wrong it would be hell to get out of there.

Later in the dark he could see the many cooking fires blazing and the later yet dying down. He was beginning to feel anxious, what was Ran and Colill doing. He had expected to see the signal by now. Beside him Jonas equally worried though for different reasons shifted uneasily.

Then as if by magic lights appeared on the rim of hill on the opposite side of the village. Lots of lights.


----------



## monboesen (Jun 18, 2003)

The three mercenaries were going to be a problem. They had not let Ran and Colill out of their sight since they entered. Right now they honkered down at a fire next the two, the greasy one leering at them. His eyes roamed over them both in a way that left Ran unsure it was her or Colill he fancied. Or perhaps it was both of them. 

During the day she had drifted through the entire village, sniffing and searching. She had found no other signs of taint than in Javid and the house he occupied. And on that house the windows were covered with planks that stopped any curious glances. It had two doors and though there were no formal guards at least one small group of sellswords hung around near the house.

Light was fading by the minute now and most of the men had settled for the night. She desperately needed privacy to signal Gabriel and Jonas. Some sort of distraction that would let her slip away. It would have to Colill. She nudged him.

“Colill make a distraction that will let me get out of sight”

“Ehh a distraction, what do you mean” the perplexed Manolis looked at her.

“Get their attention, I don’t care how. Just get their eyes of me”

Nervous and with his mind racing Manolis rose and declared in a small voice. 

“It is time for the evening blessing. We must honor… We must honor….Eh..  Elume so that she will rise again come morning” He moved to the three mercenaries fire and continued his voice gaining strength to rise above the general murmuring.

“Gather here men and get Elumes blessing before nightfall”. Their interest piqued several nearby bored groups of men crowded near the fire.

In near desperation Manolis rambled on.

“Look at the fire. The fire that the great Elume gifted our forefathers with. The fire that rises in the sky and provides warmth and growth”

In the crowd Ran easily slipped away and speedily neared the west end of the village.

Nearing the end of his religious knowledge and ability to convincingly lie to cover the lack of it Manolis continued in the language of magic. There seemed to be some other commotion from the palisade, maybe a warning. But lost in the magic he ignored it and focused on the fire. Nursing it, calling to it. He could feel the energy building to a peak. Then he released it.

Ran had just lighted the bulls eye lantern as the night sky behind her erupted in brilliant lights of many colors. She could hear men screaming and cursing. Ignoring it and of the certain opinion that her two armed allies would soon be needed. Standing on one of the empty wagons she flashed five short beams of light over the wall. She dropped down into the wagons shadow hoping that they would see the signal and were hidden close to the wall.


******


“Sh** whats going on”  was all Jonas managed to say before the lights on the hill was surpassed by an impressive display of colored lights from the village. Mere seconds later the agreed five blinks shot out but by then both men were already sprinting towards the village.


*****


Manolis was astonished. He had used the spell once before to enjoy the beautiful fireworks it produced. He had never realized the effect it would have on nearly a hundred completely unprepared men. Most of them stumbled around screaming, clutching their eyes. Bumbling into each other, falling, crying and cursing. 

Close to tears himself he slunk away towards the wagons where he expected Ran to wait. 

From her hiding place Ran noticed a lot of small lights on a nearby hill. The lights moved down the hill, towards the village. Sentries from that side, the eastern, blew horns and screamed warnings trying to ready the soldiers. Their effort was largely hindered by the many blinded men. At the nearby house a man opened the door facing the wagons and quickly went in closing the door again.

Manolis stopped before reaching the wagon. With his mind again focused on what lay ahead he wasted no time uttering spells to protect him and enchance his strength before moving on. 

Ran heard running feet from the other side of the wall followed by a hushed voice calling her name. As soon as she answered a rope went over the wall and she tied to the wagon. Less than a minute after all four huddled in the shadows. In the general confusion no one had noticed them. Most of the men had gathered near eastern gates, the blinded ones had regained sight. There was a lot of shouting and little organization.

“He is in that house, there’s  at least one other man in there” Ran pointed and promptly moved closer to the door but found it locked or barred. Gabriel followed her while Manolis hung back. Jonas for some reason rummaged around under the wagon. 

“No lock, it must be barred” concluded Gabriel and took some steps back and then rushed forward slamming into the door. It did not give.

Just then three men came running around the corner of the house, weapons drawn. Manolis recognized the three mercenaries.

“There you are my little bird. I knew something about you wasn’t right. A spy I think” the greasy one adressed Ran and cautiously moved closer sword at the ready. The two circled Gabriel, ignoring Manolis.

The initial attack unexpectedly came from under the wagon. With a soft click and hum a bolt buried itself in one of Gabriels opponents and he crumbled without a sound. The other one swung at Gabriel who easily parried, forced his sword out wide and followed up into the opening scoring a gash along the mans ribs. 

Ran was in more trouble. The fighter was skilled and strong, and she was forced to duck and parry furiously to avoid his blade, finding no time for a return strike. Manolis looked uncertain at the battling forms but then felt the strength of magic coursing through his muscles. He grabbed a board from a splintered case and with a roar he swung it at the surprised man throwing him to the ground with a cracked skull.

Gabriels opponent realized the worsening situation and attacked desperately. Again the knight simply caught the blow, this time on his shield, and then ran the man through.

Swearing Jonas came out from under the wagon, crossbow in hand.

“Are they in there, What are you waiting for. Lets get the f****** thieving bastards. They’ve taken everything”

“The door is barred. We need a ram” Gabriels looked around for suitable piece of wood.

Exited and terrified from the brief battle and with dangerous amounts of adrenaline coursing through his veins from his spell Manolis uttered yet another primal roar and sprinted into the door throwing it wide open. His momentum carried him further into the dark room and he felt something sting one of his legs. In the shadows he could see an overturned table in front of the door to the next room. Someone was moving behind it.

Eager to get to the sorcerer Ran followed Manolis into the house with Gabriel on her heels. Jonas equally eager to get his hands on the thieves joined them. As he moved in another crossbow bolt sped from behind the table lodging in a rib. The terrible pain overcame him and he swooned.
Realizing he had to act before the hidden enemies had time to reload Gabriel charged forward and around the table slashing at one of the assailants, but missed in the dark. Ran sought cover behind a chair and readied her crossbow for a shot. It dawned upon Manolis that he might have done something foolish and he threw himself to the floor right in front of the overturned table.

The snipers drew weapons and attacked Gabriel but failed to penetrate his armor. Seconds later they were both down. One with Rans bolt through his head the other cut by Gabriels sword.

Gabriel cautiously opened the door and light streamed out the opening. Ran saw that they were in a kitchen and that Jonas was down and unconscious in a pool of blood.

Gabriel peeked into the next room

“Torymus protect us”

The room was predominantly red and brown. It was not its original color but rather from the frivolous amounts of blood spilled and splashed at everything in the room. From hooks in the ceiling hang what Gabriel fervently hoped was the butchered remains of livestock. A hope that flickered and died as he spotted the skinned heads. Small heads.

Manolis gagged and then vomited loudly. 

The hardened witchhunter merely moved into the room. 

“The merchant is bleeding to death” she said as she passed the knight and continued forward to the door across the room.

Torn between duty and need Gabriel yelled at Manolis.

“Press you hands into his wound. You must stop the bleeding”

Ran carefully opened the door and found the room empty. The backdoor leading out was open. Through it she could se fighting further away in the village. The attackers wore uniforms. She rushed out the door and looked around trying to spot the sorcerer. But she couldn’t see him in the battle. 

As she turned to see where her companions were she saw a dark shape climbing the palisade over by the wagons. It slipped over and was gone. She sniffed the air and caught the cloying stench of taint. So the sorcerer had abandoned his men. Good, The hunt had only started.

Inside the house Gabriel found a near panicking Manolis both hands pressed firmly down on Jonas chest. A bolt sprouted between them. 

“Let me see the wound”

Luckily the bleeding had stopped, but the bolt was lodged firmly in bone.

“Help me carry him. We must get out of here”

Manolis knelt down and the lifted the larger man as were he but child.

“I can carry him. Lets go”

With some trouble the three companions got the wounded merchant over the wall and left the fighting behind.


----------

